# Gas.... < $2/gal



## jack97 (Dec 26, 2014)

unbelievable.

http://www.al.com/news/mobile/index.ssf/2014/12/its_not_a_rumor_gas_less_than.html


It isn't that low around here but at least its making me less conscious of how far I go for a day trip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2014)

$1.96 at my Costco.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 26, 2014)

Enjoy it while you can.  As soon as fracking is regulated a slow death and the Ruppel collapses, they will bend us over that proverbial barrel once again...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 26, 2014)

What's the average price? Out here it's 2.25 a gallon


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2014)

It's in the $2.45 range for coastal NH.  VT hasn't gotten the memo on cheap gas yet.  I paid $2.89 in Johnson over the weekend.  I saw another station at $2.95


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 26, 2014)

Just paid $2.27 in Jersey. Full service off course! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 26, 2014)

$2.30 in Westport MA with the Cumberland Farms Smartpay app.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> What's the average price? Out here it's 2.25 a gallon



$2.25 or so.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> It's in the $2.45 range for coastal NH.  VT hasn't gotten the memo on cheap gas yet.  I paid $2.89 in Johnson over the weekend.  I saw another station at $2.95



No surprise + holiday period.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jack97 (Dec 27, 2014)

2.49 in NH at the 93/89 rest area. 2.41 nearby in the metrowest area.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2014)

This should have a positive impact on the ski areas this season. 

Prices in VT are around $2.40ish the last few days. A few cents cheaper just over the CT River in Chesterfield, NH.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 27, 2014)

$2.75 near my house.....Gas is cheaper in Manhattan than by me...


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 27, 2014)

$2.12 in my town, $2.73 where I work 30 miles away.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Dec 27, 2014)

Just saw $1.9399 in Central NJ. Trying to figure out how to bring an extra 25 gallons with me to Stowe for the return trip home.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jersey Skier said:


> Just saw $1.9399 in Central NJ. Trying to figure out how to bring an extra 25 gallons with me to Stowe for the return trip home.



Where in cnj? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jersey Skier (Dec 27, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Where in cnj?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Route 1, Edison.  Raceway and one other gas station.  Of course I had just refilled for $2.07.  Whatever, still feels like a bargain when I can fill the Suburban for $60.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> $2.75 near my house.....Gas is cheaper in Manhattan than by me...


That's about the average price in Brooklyn right now ($2.75). I did see one station selling regular for $2.69 but that's the cheapest I've seen.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 27, 2014)

I found one station selling for 2.89 in South Lake but you could easily not pay attention and spend 3.50 plus. I don't remember exactly what I paid last year but it wasn't under 4.00 by much, if at all.

As someone who drives from nh to California and back every year and also from SLT to Kirkwood most days and makes a fairly modest income this puts ALOT of extra money in my pocket.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> VT hasn't gotten the memo on cheap gas yet.



No foolin'.  I drove from Montreal to Killington last night.  I had the GasBuddy smartphone application launched looking for premium fuel anywhere along the way that wasn't price gouging.   The cheapest premium gas on I-89 was 20 cents per gallon more than Rutland.   I had enough gas to make it home and I'll fuel up when I drive down the hill.   You'd think that Chittenden County would have a high enough population to have some gas station competition.   Nope.   I'm surprised the locals don't get pissed off and torch a few gas stations for price gouging.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2014)

Oil for the house 2.75 a gallon we bought 50 gallon s should make it through March if used conservative d my me .


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> That's about the average price in Brooklyn right now ($2.75). I did see one station selling regular for $2.69 but that's the cheapest I've seen.



Lookin at gas buddy last night I saw quite a few mid 2.60's in Manhattan.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 28, 2014)

Enjoy it while we can. I'd guess another ~6 months of cheap oil, maybe even getting into the $40's on some theories. It'll be interesting to see if cheap gas has an impact on people's driving. Perversely, people driving more because gas is cheaper is one good way to end cheap gas.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2014)

Glenn said:


> This should have a positive impact on the ski areas this season.
> 
> Prices in VT are around $2.40ish the last few days. A few cents cheaper just over the CT River in Chesterfield, NH.



Yup, I paid $2.43 a gallon at the Irving on rte 30 near Maple Valley (and the road to Glenn's place) last night on my way home from VT


----------



## yeggous (Dec 29, 2014)

Just paid 2.49 in North Conway


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Dec 29, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Yup, I paid $2.43 a gallon at the Irving on rte 30 near Maple Valley (and the road to Glenn's place) last night on my way home from VT




It was a nice quiet ride down 91 for a change. Under two hours for us. Probably close to an hour and 45 door to door.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Enjoy it while we can. I'd guess another ~6 months of cheap oil, maybe even getting into the $40's on some theories. It'll be interesting to see if cheap gas has an impact on people's driving. Perversely, people driving more because gas is cheaper is one good way to end cheap gas.



Word has it from market analysts that the REAL reason for the OPEC move is that they're pissed with Iran and Russia. Apparently Putin got into a fight with another oil minister at a OPEC meeting a while back. The other OPEC countries don't like what Russia and Iran are doing with Syria. They're using the fracking boom as cover for their motives.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2014)

Glenn said:


> It was a nice quiet ride down 91 for a change. Under two hours for us. Probably close to an hour and 45 door to door.




Same thing! I went over you're way to get on 91 in Brat, expecting that 100 at the light in Wilmington was going to be a BIG back up based on all the traffic heading South down 100 up by Mount Snow.  S went right down 100, and said that she only had "3 or 4 cars" at the light in Wilmington!! Smooth sailing home last night!! No complaints!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Word has it from market analysts that the REAL reason for the OPEC move is that they're pissed with Iran and Russia. Apparently Putin got into a fight with another oil minister at a OPEC meeting a while back. The other OPEC countries don't like what Russia and Iran are doing with Syria. They're using the fracking boom as cover for their motives.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



An interesting, and fairly plausible, idea. Only scary thing is what Putin might do when his economic ass is in a sling.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank a fracker.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> An interesting, and fairly plausible, idea. Only scary thing is what Putin might do when his economic ass is in a sling.



Yes, scary indeed.

The main media was just presuming that OPEC was battling the new fracking boom in North America.  And they've run with that story.  But what I mentioned above is something that is not reported and is believed by market analysts instead of mainstream journalists.  My understanding is that OPEC did not release any reason for their actions at their last meeting.  This certainly is not the first time that OPEC has used pricing as a political tool against its own members.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Thank a fracker.



http://wattsupwiththat.com/2014/11/07/waterless-fracking-promises-more-energy-less-trouble/
Win , Win!

"Drill Baby Drill " worked


----------



## Geoff (Dec 30, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> This certainly is not the first time that OPEC has used pricing as a political tool against its own members.



...and Putin is indeed a "political tool".  

The Canuckistan dollar is down to $0.85 against the US dollar.   They're going to have one helluva budget crisis this year.   A good year to do a Canadian ski trip.

Economists are projecting at least a 5% decline in GDP in Russia from this and the economic sanctions.  That's more than the US "great recession" and could be far worse than 5% if Putin screws it up as expected.   The Russian economy is running on US $100 dollar bills and nobody wants to have Russian Roubles in their pocket.   The Rouble has dropped 40% against the dollar in the last year and shows few signs of strengthening.   I sure hope that nut job doesn't start invading more countries.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 30, 2014)

i thought it was opec trying to drive off fracking, well at least the fracking that will compete against them in the long term.

http://www.thestreet.com/story/1298...oing-to-survive-the-plunge-in-oil-prices.html


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 30, 2014)

1.70's in the HTX... Maybe I'll save enough to have an extra long weekend out west...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2015)

$1.86 last night at my Costco. That's about half of what we were recently paying.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 1, 2015)

$2.59 in the city by me today. Might be able to find it for a few cents less. $2.49 from the Poosepatuck Indians on LI. this past Sunday, more than a pac of cigs.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2015)

$2.39 at Valero in greenfield MA today. Got my 1st bogo sticker


----------



## Jersey Skier (Jan 3, 2015)

Still $2.80 up at Stowe and $1.94 in NJ.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 3, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> $2.59 in the city by me today. Might be able to find it for a few cents less. $2.49 from the Poosepatuck Indians on LI. this past Sunday, more than a pac of cigs.


What do you know about Mastic, Old Man?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 24, 2015)

Why are there two threads on this?


----------



## moresnow (Jan 24, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Why are there two threads on this?



You found the lost thread!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 24, 2015)

moresnow said:


> You found the lost thread!



You've wouldn't believe how incredibly easy it was, considering it wasn't lost in the first place


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 29, 2015)

Bump

Just paid $1.99 at Costco in Danvers, MA. First time under $2 in a while. It is still 20-30 cents more than that insouthern NH near me.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 29, 2015)

Haven't broken the $2 mark yet but $2.02 in SEEKONK today at Cumbys


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 29, 2015)

$1.99 in Joisey!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 29, 2015)

nice. i hadn't really been paying attention to gas prices, i think i saw 2.55 in CT today and thought that was pretty good.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 29, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> nice. i hadn't really been paying attention to gas prices, i think i saw 2.55 in CT today and thought that was pretty good.



I'm paying $2.49 for diesel in MA.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 30, 2015)

$2.67 in dutchess county ny......


----------



## jimk (Aug 30, 2015)

I bought it for $2.35 yesterday in close-in VA suburbs to DC.  Two nearby smaller nearby VA cities I know to be quite cheap locations for gas are Fredericksburg and Charlottesville.  Gas buddy says they are in the low $1.90s and high $1.80s respectively.  

By the way, I found an old note I had about the last time we had an extraordinary nationwide dip in gasoline prices. I was on a local ski trip to Massanutten ski area in VA when I paid $1.39 per gallon when filling up at a station in Harrisonburg, VA on January 2, 2009!  My 2009 note said we might not see it that low again before the start of the next ice age


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 30, 2015)

$2.04 in my town in NJ, $2.59 where I work 30 miles away, $2.80+ in the town next to where I work.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 30, 2015)

$2.69 is the average for regular in Brooklyn although I did see one station at $2.65. While out on Long Island this week the average price I saw was $2.55 except for out on the South Fork where the average was still over $3.00. I filled up at the Indian Reservation in Shirley, LI where the price was $2.39.


----------

